# [SOLVED] Hacker Tools/Rootkits Detected! Trillian, PRScheduler, Application/Deleter



## timbo6108 (Aug 2, 2007)

Incident Status Location 

Potentially unwanted tool:Application/PRScheduler Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Tim\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\PowerReg Scheduler.exe 
Adware:adware/cws Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Tim\Favorites\Health 
Potentially unwanted tool:Application/Deleter Not disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Tim\Desktop\ForceDel.zip[NtSystemInfo/ForceDel/Release/ForceDel.exe] 
Potentially unwanted tool:Application/Altnet Not disinfected C:\Program Files\Trillian\users\default\downloads\MSN\[email protected]\klite202e.exe


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

*Re: Hacker Tools/Rootkits Detected! Trillian, PRScheduler, Application/Deleter*

G'Day timbo6108, Welcome to TSF! :wave:

That looks like a bit of a mess indeed. :grin:

In view of your post, I recommend that you go *here*; read and follow the instructions very carefully; then, post all the requested logs and information; as instructed, to *here*. _(Click on the coloured links.)_

*Please create a new thread in the HiJackThis Log Help Forum and not back in this one.*. 

When you are carrying out *The 5 Steps*, if you _cannot_ complete any of them for whatever reason, just make mention of the fact in your post to The HJT Help Forum; an Analyst will assist you with other workarounds.

Once done, please be patient, as the Security Team Analysts are usually very busy; one of them will answer your request as soon as they can.

Good Luck with it.

Kind Regards,


----------



## timbo6108 (Aug 2, 2007)

*Re: Hacker Tools/Rootkits Detected! Trillian, PRScheduler, Application/Deleter*

Thanks Chauffuer2, Good Day 2U2! Ok....will do because I have done all the necessary steps, except the Deckard's System Scan! Thanks again! :smile:


----------

